# PWP Fire Tiger and Flipgun's Mushroom



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know how many hands this went through but I am so happy its in my collection now. After a little digging, this PWP SWOPFS is indeed the Fire Tiger.

The mushroom tipper from Flipgun is something super special, the shape is very unique and it's comfy to grip.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice additions to a growing collection!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice slingshots. Congrats on almost a thousand posts.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That PWP looks like Strongbad


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ash said:


> That PWP looks like Strongbad


Checkin' ch ch ch checkin' da emails...

EDIT: How awesome is it that my 1000 post is a Strong Bad quote!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats on 1000 posts!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It looks cool. Congratulations!  I really would like to understand the appeal of the mushroom tips? It seems like they would unnecessarily stress the bands?


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great additions to your collection.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very Nice! Congrats!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> It looks cool. Congratulations!  I really would like to understand the appeal of the mushroom tips? It seems like they would unnecessarily stress the bands?


I did the design because I thought it looked cool too. In the original post of the style GZK had Dankung tubes tied around them for TTF I think. That would entail a lot less stress on the the set.


----------

